# Looks



## wesley (Aug 24, 2009)

Just a small tip that might be of help, l used to do a lot of blast cleaning and found that even a small hand held sand blast gun makes bar stock look like casting and looks great if you use alloy/oxide grit to blast it, most shops have a compressor an air line.
         wes


----------



## rudydubya (Aug 24, 2009)

I was wondering if that might work. Thanks for the tip. Got any pictures?

RudyW


----------

